# corys



## AdAndrews (24 Feb 2010)

Hi all, I want to get a shoal of corys for my 60litre, but, do then rip up the plants? the majority of the plants *should* be fairly stable as the tank has been going for a good few weeks, its corydoras trilineatus i was looking at...

thanks
Adam


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Feb 2010)

Hey Ad.

I have no experience with these personally, but on a quick search they look like they'll get to around 5cm.  Would they be too big for a 60cm?  I mean from the point of view of scale, and not in terms of tank space for the fish themselves


----------



## AdAndrews (24 Feb 2010)

oh, no, sorry mate, i should have mentioned, i have already researched the fish, they will be fine in a shoal of about 6, theres plenty of space, i was just wondering if they will dig the plants up.

thanks anyway


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (24 Feb 2010)

Adam

have you thought of pygmy cory's

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/plecos ... status.php

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_pygmaeus.php

You could fit quite a few into your tank.

Regards
paul


----------



## Nick16 (24 Feb 2010)

pygmy corries would be your best bet tbh. 

as steve has said, they trilineatus would look out of proportion in a 60 litre. i have 6 of them in a 120L and they look about right, in a 60L im not so sure.....


----------



## AdAndrews (24 Feb 2010)

ok, i'll look into the other species, i already have a pair of bolivian rams in the tank, so im not trying to make it in proportion really, 

thanks guys


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Feb 2010)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> oh, no, sorry mate, i should have mentioned, i have already researched the fish, they will be fine in a shoal of about 6, theres plenty of space, i was just wondering if they will dig the plants up.
> 
> thanks anyway



Hey Ad.  I was talking purely from an aesthetic perspective.  I'm sure they'd be fine in a 60cm from a husbandry perspective 

Great looking fish though.  I've seen the Sterbai cory in TGM's long tank in a large shoal and they look impressive.  These are pretty similar aren't they?

On the Pygmy Corys, I've kept all three of the dwarf species - Corydoras Pygmaeus, Hastatus and Habrosus.  Oh the three, I think my favourite is Hastatus.  Lovely silver body with a single black spot on a white patch on the tail.  I currently have 6 Pygmaeus though, which are similar, but with a black stripe.  Habrosus are just as cute, but I don't like the speckled markings as much 

It should be said that these three species generally aren't bottom dwellers, so would mean no plants being dug up.  They tend to shoal around mid tank, and resting on leaves/substrate when not swimming.


----------



## bazz (24 Feb 2010)

hi adandrews,
i've kept various cory's for years and presently have 15 sterbai in a 300 liter. i wouldn't say they dig or uproot plants as such, but they certainly interfere with runners and expose roots just below the surface. they have also severely disrupted my 'e. parvula' patch. on a plus side, i'm pretty sure they aid in keeping detritus in suspension (truffling around in the undergrowth) giving the filters a better chance of extracting it, my mine are always ready for a service even though i clean them on alternate weeks. apart from that, they are also excellent little characters, and i can virtually recognise each individual.
obviously everybody's system is different aswell as the fish, and i'm only speaking from my own experience!
cheers,
bazz!


----------



## AdAndrews (25 Feb 2010)

ok thankyou,

Adam


----------



## mr. luke (25 Feb 2010)

Ive found no issues with pepered corries or pygmy corries in planted tanks.


----------



## AndyOx (1 Mar 2010)

I have a shoal of 7 of these (plus a homegrown baby) in my tank and have never had a problem with them uprooting things. Always very lively active little fish though, should be a great addition


----------



## AdAndrews (1 Mar 2010)

AndyOx said:
			
		

> I have a shoal of 7 of these (plus a homegrown baby) in my tank and have never had a problem with them uprooting things. Always very lively active little fish though, should be a great addition



whats size tank do you have them in mate?


----------



## AndyOx (1 Mar 2010)

Hi there,
            They're in a trigon 190 so effective volume is 165 litres. they seem less shy than some other types of corydoras too. I had cory arcuatus for a number of years and they were always very shy retiring things. 

Andy


----------



## AdAndrews (1 Mar 2010)

ok, cheers


----------



## hartle (16 Mar 2010)

I expect you have them by now, and you should know that they're fine.

I've got a group of Panda Corydora in my 65L planted with Val, Crypts, various Hygrophillia and more.
Nothing has been affected by the cory's. If anything my Crypts have grown even more strongly after the cory's were in and started digging around the roots (and yes, I realise that consensus seems to be that crypts don't like root disturbance).

See....http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=9957

Hope all is going as well in your tank!


----------



## AdAndrews (16 Mar 2010)

i havnt got them yet, i did think about going this weekend but im having second thoughts seen as how filthy my filter is with the current stocking.


----------



## Nick16 (16 Mar 2010)

hartle said:
			
		

> I expect you have them by now, and you should know that they're fine.
> 
> I've got a group of Panda Corydora in my 65L planted with Val, Crypts, various Hygrophillia and more.
> Nothing has been affected by the cory's. If anything my Crypts have grown even more strongly after the cory's were in and started digging around the roots (and yes, I realise that consensus seems to be that crypts don't like root disturbance).
> ...


have some common sense, crypts and vallis have a large root system and thus are able to hold themselves to the substrate better. plants such as acicularis, HC, glosso etc do not have deep root systems and are uprooted by corries. 
you can JUST get away with it if those plants are well rooted for their respective types


----------



## Ajm200 (16 Mar 2010)

My panda corys don't damage any plants but they do drive the female ram mad when the shoal start swimming frantically up and down the glass together. (supposedly normal spawning behaviour).  After a while the ram starts charging at them and swimming at the glass herself.


----------



## Themuleous (17 Mar 2010)

I've had corydoras trilineatus in a planted tank with no problems 

I dont find cory's tend to dig around very much, they just eat stuff off the surface of the substrate, rather than move it around.

Sam


----------



## gzylo (19 Mar 2010)

Hi

Anybody have corys with akadama? do they do a lot of mess?


----------

